# February 2017 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2017)

There were quite a few entries, this month  Best of luck to all of the nominees.  Poll closes in seven days.

1. _Soft Focus_ by @bulldurham
# 3 from Fog Rolled in this morning and I love to shoot in the fog.






2. _Don't even think about it!_ by @MSnowy
Don't even think about it!





3. _Footprint_ by @Ysarex
Footprint





4. _Fishnet Fantasy_ by @cauzimme
#6 in thread: Fishnet Fantasy (NSFW) *Lots of Images





5. _Freida & Frank_ by @jcdeboever
Frida & Frank





6. _Bye-Bye Little Guy_ by @bulldurham
Bye-Bye Little Guy





7. _Hawk_ by @zombiesniper
Hawk and Snowies





8. _Great Horned Owl_ by @EricD
Great Horned Owl





9. _Foggy Lake_ by @itsjustbreality
Foggy Lake





10. _Florida State Capitol, Tallahassee, FL_ by @gnagel
Florida State Capitol





11. _Purple Eye_ by @jcdeboever
Velvia Color





12. _Sandhill Cranes (rise & shine)_ By Hunter58
Sandhill Cranes (rise & shine)





13. _#1 from Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2017 - HUGE Share_ by @tirediron
#1 from Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2017 - HUGE Share





14. _Orangutans -- Mother with Baby_ By @gnagel
Orangutans -- Mother with Baby


----------



## BrentC (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow!  So many great photos this month.  Hard to choose.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 3, 2017)

Very tough, I had to set very high standards to choose.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2017)

Vote vote vote!!!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2017)

only about 14 hours to go.


----------

